
Ask HN: If you had to build Facebook from scratch, what stack would you use? - nestorherre
and why? I have an idea of a social network and would like to get some insights on the technical side.
======
drewrv
If the question is about handling their scale, then I would suggest you avoid
premature optimization and worry about more immediate problems.

If the question is about their features, I think most modern frameworks will
be able to handle it all just fine. Use what you know best, so you'll start on
solid footing and be able to roll out features faster.

Personally, I'm about equally proficient at ASP.NET and Django. I'd probably
go with Django on this one because the Django Admin would let me put off
building sophisticated moderation tools at first.

~~~
nestorherre
Was thinking mainly about scaling and such, but you're right, maybe I should
worry about that when the time comes if it even gets to that point. Also just
wanted to take different POV's in general aspects.

Thanks for your input!

------
farnsworthy
Boring is better.

